# Baby bearded dragon hiding/sleeping alot



## Hady (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi guys I have a 3 Month old bearded dragon, over the last week or so he has started to sleep and hide alot during the day, for example he spent a good 6 hours today just hiding under his log im not sure if he is sleeping or not under there, he didnt wake up in the morning till 11:30 2 hours after his lights came on!. He is still interested in food and showing no loss off appetite and when out his viv he seems to move around exploring and what not.

Any advice would be greatly aprecciated as Im starting to worry for the poor fella and thinking of taking him to see a vet, I would feel terrible if anything happened to him.


----------



## Ryan_S106 (Oct 29, 2010)

I had this problem with mine 

1. It could just be because it's winter time as Beardies get less active around this time, especially in the viv.

But all I did was every morning move him under the basking lamp which, when he was hot enough, would force him to move. He then became much more active during the day looking more, observant, interested and everything.

You could give it a go but as long as he is eating, temps are fine and outside the viv excercise is taking place then I wouldn't worry about it too much.

Ryan


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

I would take the log out cos if hes under there most of the day, hes not getting enough uv which will make him sluggish


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

like she said ^^ if you're concerned that it's hiding too much - take the hide out. It sounds like he could be trying to brumate but he's probably too young, bump the heat up a bit and take the hide out. Let him think it's still summer


----------

